# Angeln ohne Gewässerkarte



## Morddin (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,

habe letztes Jahr mein Fischereischein in M-V gemacht und mir für die Warnow eine Gewässerkarte geholt mit einer Marke aufm Fischereischein. Vor 3 Wochen war ich mit 2 Freunden im Wochenendsurlaub. Mein einer Freund hat geangelt (ohne Papieren). Dann habe ich 10 Minuten auf die Angeln aufgepasst als er weg war und dummerweise kam genau dann die Fischereiaufischt. Natürlich hatte ich weder Fischereischein mit noch eine Gewässerkarte dafür. Der Fischereischein lag mit gültiger Marke zu Hause. Und Angeln war nicht geplant, deshlab keine gültige Gewässerkarte. Gefangen hatten wir auch nichts.

Wollte hier mal fragen, ob ich da was machen kann bzw mit welcher Strafe ich rechnen kann. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln ohne Gewässerkarte*

Die übliche Juristen-Antwort: Das kommt darauf an...

Um auch nur halbwegs genaue Antworten geben zu können, bräuchte es schon deutlich mehr Infos. Hast Du eine aktuelle Fischereierlaubnis ("Gewässerkarte") und diese bloß nicht dabei gehabt? Ist Dein Kumpel noch aufgetaucht, während die Fischereiaufseher da waren, und hat sich geklärt, dass Du nur daneben gesessen hast? Oder gehen die davon aus, dass Du alleine da warst?

Naja, da ich hier keinen Mandats-Erfassungsbogen einstellen werde und konkrete Rechtsberatung an dieser Stelle sowieso aus berufsrechtlichen Gründen tabu ist, fasse ich mich mal kurz und nenne nur die in Betracht kommenden Tatbestände (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit):

- bei komplett fehlender Fischereierlaubnis ("Gewässerkarte"): Fischwilderei, § 293 StGB (Wortlaut siehe: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__293.html ), Strafandrohung Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder Geldstrafe

- Gewässerkarte vorhanden, aber nicht dabei: Ordnungswidrigkeiten gem. § 26 Abs. 1 Ziffer 3 LFischG M-V (Wortlaut siehe: http://mv.juris.de/mv/FischG_MV_2005_P26.htm ),
Bußgeld bis zu 75.000,00 € (keine Angst, das ist ein rein theoretischer Wert!!!)

- Fischereischein nicht dabei: Ordnungswidrigkeit gem. § 26 Abs. 1 Ziffer 5 LFischG M-V, Rechtsfolge siehe oben

Außerdem können bei allen Tatbeständen die verwendeten Fischereigeräte usw. eingezogen werden (d. h.: sie gehen in das Eigentum des Staates über, eine Entschädigung erhält man natürlich nicht...).

Dass ihr nichts gefangen habt, ist übrigens völlig egal. Entscheidend ist die Ausübung der Fischerei.

Damit soll diese kleine - und aufgrund der wenigen Angaben eher theoretische - Darstellung auch schon zum Ende kommen...

Schöne Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## Morddin (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln ohne Gewässerkarte*

Eine Gewässerkarte für diesen See habe ich nicht und der Fischereiaufseher dachte, dass ich alleine dort angel, da er mich mit einem Handy fotografiert hat, als ich eine Angel in der Hand hatte, die aber nicht im Wasser war. Auch kein Ausweis hat er mir gezeigt, da ich völlig geschockt war. Weiterhin wollte er kein Personalausweis, sondern hat nur Name, Adresse, Verein usw gefragt. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bereu ich schon, dass ich dabei zuviel Wahrheit gesprochen habe. |rolleyes  Aber naja... ich hoffe zum Schluss siegt die Ehrlichkeit.

Liebe Grüße

PS: Kann ich da echt nicht mit einen blauen Auge davon kommen?


----------



## Ronen (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln ohne Gewässerkarte*



> PS: Kann ich da echt nicht mit einen blauen Auge davon kommen?



Ich denke, das wirst Du!


----------

